# how to read meat probe thermometer



## greenfinder (Aug 24, 2005)

OK I bought a wireless thermometer to use when smoking meat on the big green egg
the probe has 2 settings....1 is the temp at the tip of the probe.....2 is the sensors along the length of the probe...called "cold spot"

the tip measures 10+ degrees higher than the cold spot reading....so which one should I use to guide my cook times.....knowing when to pull meat off ....and wrap the brisket etc???

Please advise...thanks


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Sounds too complex but I would use the lowest of the two readings.


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

My wife tells me to wiggle it around more. She said that helps.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I always thought the temp at the deepest part of the meat is what to go by... i.e. the tip.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> I always thought the temp at the deepest part of the meat is what to go by... i.e. the tip.


Yep, you are looking for the internal temp, which is in the middle. So the tip of the sensor is what you want.


----------



## Net N Yahoo (Jun 19, 2015)

Bury the tip down in as far as you can get it.


----------



## greenfinder (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies and helpful hints.
After I was about 3 hours into the 9 hour cook the two temps equalized, which i thought was a very cool thing to see happen...I guess this meant a good even cook on the brisket.....you don't cook those things medium rare anyway.....it turned out great


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

A good way to check the different zones is to put the tip into boiling water. Should read 210-212. That way you know what each setting actually reads and if you are close to being calibrated.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

StangGang said:


> A good way to check the different zones is to put the tip into boiling water. Should read 210-212. That way you know what each setting actually reads and if you are close to being calibrated.


or a cup of full of crushed ice and water.. will read 32-33 degrees


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

The one I use is a Maverick with two probes. One for meat and one for grill temp. Saved me one night when fire went out.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I got tired of my wireless thermometers constantly going kappootz(I have had Maverick's plus others..). Just get one of these instant reads.. http://www.thermoworks.com/products/low_cost/thermopop.html


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

Trying to kick up my smoking and grilling skills up a notch (or two. LOL). I have a good heavy gauge Old Timer offset pit that holds temps well. I think I need to be paying more attention to internal temps. I have been reading post in this forum looking for tips. Question, what is so great about the Thermopen and why is it worth the cost. Is there other alternatives and what are the pros and cons. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------

